# Hi guys!



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

It's my birthday today, so my dad is taking me to the aquarium! or Playland :S I CAN'T CHOOSE!, Playland is great!, but The aquarium is amazing! I take classes at the aquarium once a month, It's really cool, But I can't choose!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! It looks like a beautiful day to go to the PNE.


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day!

PNE, since you go to the aquarium once a month already.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday! I agree, go for the PNE, great weather and the aquarium will always be there!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

I vote for the PNE, aquariums are easily enjoyed rain or shine. Take advantage of the sdun today!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome to the tank!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday...


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

happy birthday


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the wishes! My dad took me to the PNE It was soooo fun!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

PNE for sure....
Happy B-day..
welcome...


----------

